# Deputy Sheriff Derrick Whittle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Derrick Whittle Union County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, September 18, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 39
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: 221

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: September 15, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Deputy Sheriff Derrick Whittle succumbed to injuries sustained three days earlier in an automobile accident at approximately 3:30 pm.

He was responding to a domestic disturbance involving weapons when his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree. He was transported to a local hospital before being flown to Erlanger Hospital in Chattanooga, Tennessee, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Whittle had served with the Union County Sheriff's Office for less than one year. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Sheriff Scott Stephens
Union County Sheriff's Office
378 Beasley Street
Blairsville, GA 30512

Phone: (706) 439-6066


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Whittle


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

